
Phil Agre Missing - microtherion
http://chronicle.com/article/FriendsColleagues-Search/49222/
======
tiffani
Really hope they find him, too. I remember reading about him in Wired some
years ago, running over to his website, and reading as many of those essays
and various things he'd written as possible. Was great stuff...

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/10.02/lists_pr.html>

<http://polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/>

------
lisper
[http://rondam.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-imitates-art-i-
hope....](http://rondam.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-imitates-art-i-hope.html)

------
NathanKP
It is sad that he has already been missing a month, and that the picture used
in the news article is such low quality.

~~~
joe_the_user
The article says he slipped away "sometime between December 2008 and May
2009". That's at least six months ago. It's also disturbing that someone
relatively popular and important can "slip away" in this relatively wide
window. I know the quote was: _"'When his behavior got more erratic, nobody
felt close enough to him to help, and we thought we'd help by protecting his
zone of privacy,' she said. 'Respecting that zone of privacy is what allowed
him to slip away.'"_ It's still rather disturbing.

